# FL HEDGEHOG OWNERS- AVOID THIS VET



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Today I took Stella to:

Hughes' All Creatures Animal Clinic PA
3438 East Lake Road suite 11
Palm Harbor, FL 34685
813-785-0405

I Took her due to losing upwards of 20 quills a day as well as shedding- plus eating less... Stella is 1 year old and tested negative for mites.

THIS MAN DIDN'T EVEN CHECK HER OUT! He swabbed for mites (came back negative)... gave her revolution and told me losing all those quills is NORMAL for all hedgehogs (even her age).

I expressed my worry and he hardly looked at her, didn't discuss anything with me or bother to even pick her up.
I had a horrible experience AND I'm still worried about her.

*AVOID THIS VET... Save yourself trouble worry and money and take your pets somewhere they will be valued and ACTUALLY looked at.*


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

That's awful.

As for the quill loss, could it be the normal 1 year shed? Do they have the balls on the end or are most of them broken? I know that they can lose quills from malnutrition too, maybe she hasn't been eating enough for quite some time. Does she have any bald patches or thinning patches?


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

The quills have balls, but if you try to put moderate pressure on them they snap.(When I adopted from the previous owner- she'd been eating some cheap hedgehog mix and fatty cat food) She has recently switched to blue buffalo food and up until a week ago she was eating around 80-125 kibbles a day (I free feed)

I have looked and I don't see any new ones coming in. she has slight thinning around her brow. 
The thing is, I came to all these conclusions myself.  I don't like taking chances on anything with her- she's my baby.

I went to the vet for reassurance and to have her looked at since I just got her a month ago and she has never met a vet.

He didn't introduce himself nor did he acknowledge my worrisome questions- I've decided to give the revolution a week and if things don't improve (or they get worse) I will be taking her to another vet.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

That is horrible. I don't know what part of Florida you're from, but the vet I take Rocko to here is excellent. It's East Orlando Animal Hospital, and they're very knowledgeable about hedgehogs. When I first took Rocko there for his mites, she pressed for the Ivermectin, but was willing to do the Revolution if that's what I wanted. Since then I printed out a few articles about Ivermectin causing hedgie death and she really took it all into consideration. Other than that, she was very well informed about hedgehog diet needs, bedding, heating requirements, and was able to recognize the signs of mites even though the skin scrape came back negative. She also ran a fecal test for no charge, since I had paid for a skin scrape that yielded a false negative. 

They were very kind and quick to get me in, as well. I don't know if you live near the Central Florida area but I am recommending them to everyone that has hedgehogs around here.


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

I am in the North Tampa area and from what you describe she sounds like a worthy drive. 
I'd hate to put Stella through it but I'm just not satisfied with Walmart kind of treatment.
I was rushed in and ignored, then rushed out and charged for a drop of revolution.

I have a feeling, upon closer inspection she MAY be going through a slight quilling, I found two or three ingrowing spikes. After coming home from the vet I counted all the quills she'd dropped on the trip to and from - and I counted 70!
I'm stressed about this and I'm sure Stella isn't too happy about this either  
She is being quite the little butthead.

70 dropped quills CAN'T be quilling, can it?


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Perhaps her body is shedding the damaged quills and growing new ones now that she is on a proper diet. I wouldn't worry too much unless her bald patch gets bigger or the problem doesn't go away in week or two. But I am, by no means, an expert. Does she have any other health problems? Any other unusual symptoms?


----------



## StellaWithaBow (Dec 18, 2009)

Other than having gassy symptoms after changing foods and the expected stool change Stella seems to be a happy (sassy) healthy wet nosed hedgehog.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

thanku stellawithabow 4 telling me. I live within 45 min. from ther and would hate going through that.  
i hope u find a good vet soon


----------

